# CPC Exam Study Books



## CMW (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm looking for someone who has purchased CPC Exam studing material (Carol J Buck or any others) and is finished with them and would like to sell them at a good price. I'm preparing to take the CPC Certification Exam and the study materials are expensive. 

**Hopefully there are Certified CPC's that have passed and don't need the study material anymore***

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## marieholmes34 (Aug 8, 2013)

*CPC Book*

I have one if you would like to purchase it.  My email is marie_holmes_2000@yahoo.com


----------



## AngelaLHall (Aug 11, 2013)

I have the red Carol Buck book 2013 Physician Coding Exam Review.  I tabbed it with the different units and with CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS, plus with each appendix.  

Email me hallangel@windstream.net if you are interested.


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Aug 12, 2013)

*Cpc study guide*

I have the OFFICIAL AAPC CPC STUDY GUIDE (and I passed 1st attempt).  It worked for me. Let me know if interested.  
Shari CPC-A


----------

